# lowryder # 2's *-*-*-*



## BSki8950 (Apr 5, 2007)

alright my two seeds have finally broken their shell. They look like runts to me and i dont think one of them will make it. But they are two days old. do they look small ??? i have them under cool white CFL's and a CFL's grow light. im using miracle grow moisture control soil and soon i will pick up some superthrive for these babys. well let me know what you think . thanks.


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 5, 2007)

when all three of mine germinated, they had ugly little leaves, they were deformed and had major brown around thier first set of leaves. when the first one broke seed, its first set of leaves look like they were dry. and one looked as if it was over and done with. but I kept on like if they were very pretty at first sight. because I knew that those little ugly characteristics were going to be gonce very _fast._


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 9, 2007)

well that makes me feel a little better THC haha .. But i still think they are behind in growth . They are a week old as of today and one is doing well while the other is just doing ok , anyways here some pics .. sorry ones sideways .. o yea and im still workin on gettin that superthrive ... i have looked in 2 diff home depots and 2 diff lowes and 2 diff walmarts .. im prob just gunna order it from the web ...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 9, 2007)

They're looking nice. Good luck!


----------



## Brouli (Apr 9, 2007)

nice bro to my they look sweet good luck bro .
i see more and more lowryders growers     niceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 9, 2007)

hey thanks for the comments people


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 17, 2007)

Alright these are the two at around 2 weeks old. I had to leave them for a few days with no lights   but other then that i think they are ok. One is a whole lot denser and shorter then the other while the taller one doesnt really shoot off alot of leaves. Brouli and THC do they look on track ?? should i switch over to using CFL's with red spectrum rather then blue ??


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 17, 2007)

my lr2 looked really small & pathetic at 2 weeks
much like your smallest one
now it looks great, about 5 or 6 weeks now
when they start to grow you can see the changes daily


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 17, 2007)

nice .. billy thanks for the info ... what type of lights are u using for them ???


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 18, 2007)

im mainly using sunlight (on a window ledge)
i had to knock a cabinet together last week
as i needed to hide them (inlaws came 2 stay 4 a week)
so i bought a 125w envirolite
i got a blue one as i have more than 1 plant and not all in flower
so as much as possible ive got my LR2 on the window ledge
seems to be doing fine, plenty of bud sites and lots of white hairs 
ive never really grown b4 so i dont really have anything to compare it with
but im happy with it
@ almost 2 weeks (16th March):

@ almost 7 weeks (18th April):


:headbang2:

Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 18, 2007)

very nice indeed .... plenty of bud sites on that girl


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 19, 2007)

yea im pretty happy with her
the germination rate was crap tho
out of 5 seeds only 1 plant
im a bit nervous about starting the next 5 incase its the same
really want a male & female to do a seed run


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 19, 2007)

yea i also had a problem with the germ rate of my plants to. they seemed to have a really hard shell they just couldnt crack sometimes.


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 19, 2007)

anybody think i should be using any nutes for my lowryders ??? i have nutes in the soil but i dont know if i should be using anything else


----------



## Brouli (Apr 19, 2007)

yes you should start adding nutes after 3 weeks ir when you determin a sex of a plant 


and billy 
i had thesame problem  but iv  used THC method and it worked for my 100% germination


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 19, 2007)

any ideas on the nutes brouli .. i was thinkin somethin like 5-10-5 or 1-2-1 .. let me know what you think .. thanks


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 19, 2007)

heres one of my lowryder # 2's again ... i thought when i posted the pics the other day it was 2 weeks but its 2 weeks today .. let me know what you think .


----------



## Brouli (Apr 19, 2007)

hmmmmmmmm    you see I'm using 3 part General Hydroponics nutes THC uses Flora Nova i belive with additives 
what caind of nutes is it do name ??
you can go stronger then that Lowryder #2 its  just CRAZY little plant 

but thats how im  watering and using nutes :
3 days water with Superthrive  , 4-th day nothing let the soil dry , on the     5-th day   i use nutes with superthrive ,   and over and over .


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 19, 2007)

i wonder where you could pick up some flora nova ??? ... yea the problem was i was using miracle grow water soluble nutes that were around 20-15-20 or somethin high like that and thats why i got the nute burn going as of now . yea i was going to buy the super thrive online but have no $ right now .. but i saw the flowering nutes at home depot that were 5-10-5 or somethin around that


----------



## Brouli (Apr 19, 2007)

o man  superthrive cost 7$  at wall-mart and homedepot cary it also 

Buyt tell me how offten did you  use nutes on that plant ??
how did you mix it ??

on the bigining its always 1/4 tsp


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 19, 2007)

yea i put 2 much in .. i know i did ... i was using it for my AK-48 that i also have ... i forgot how strong the mixture was .... i think i used a little over a half a teaspoon


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 21, 2007)

well heres some more pics .... 2 weeks 2 days... they look good. they are not growing tall at all though . take a look .


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey THC or Brouli or anyone else .. Should i take them out of the pots they are in and put them into a larger maybe 5 gallon bucket or will it even matter at this point ??? they are almost 3 weeks


----------



## Brouli (Apr 24, 2007)

we keep ours in one gallon pots   i dont think you will see diference in yeild ,    but i know for fact that at this stage  they will go major shock ,no matter how good you are in repoting them 


but you never know until you try it 

my advice dont do it


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks brouli ... i was thinkin the same thing ... if i start a new batch of the # 2's i will deff try it. I dont want to mess with a good thing. they look good as of now. They are starting to get some pistils and i think they are both female. I wanted a male but o well. I will post some new pics up really soon


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 25, 2007)

Does anyone think its a bad idea to give my plants some Miracle Grow All purposed plant food ??? the lowryders have started flowering and i was wondering if i could give them somethin like a 24-8-16 ??? is that 2 strong or should i just use a small amount of the stuff ??


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 25, 2007)

i tried to give them the same stuff before but they god nute burn .. I think it was from the concentration of the nutes being to much for the plant. I probably put too much in when i used it


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 25, 2007)

Does this look like nute burn to anyone else ??? I probably gave them a huge dose of nutes  2 weeks ago so i dunno why im showing signs of it now. I was then thinking that maybe they need nutes i dunno im confused. let me know what you think


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 25, 2007)

sorry about 2 of the same pic


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 25, 2007)

anybody ????


----------



## Brouli (Apr 25, 2007)

yup   and how offten you water them


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 25, 2007)

hey brouli .. do u mean yep it looks like nute burn ??? or yep for me to use some nutes ???


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 25, 2007)

i water them once a day .. whenever the soil feels dry about an inch down


----------



## Brouli (Apr 26, 2007)

yep like nut burn  hmmmmmm    how much of water do you give them and what size are you pots im just curies


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 26, 2007)

honeslty i dont give them alot of water at all .. just when ever they feel dry.. bot my pots are about 6",4" .... kinda small but i figured they can hold a good lowryder # 2 plant ..


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 30, 2007)

well here they are on 25 days old. The runt is really tiny . well both of them are really tiny. Had a serious case of nute burn as you can tell. Im going to get them some nutes for flowering this week something not that harsh. maybe 5-10-5 or something low like that. I think they are really undersized for their age maybe lack of nutes i dunno. Both females. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 30, 2007)

why are you keeping tha smaller one in such a small pot!!!!!   comon man size depend on pot size in loryder case they grow roots extrmle fast and roots go all the way down and then around   and my plant it is small alos but  i dont care to honest with you couse i just need seeds out of her . its like 4 inches or so


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 30, 2007)

should i repot that one into somethin else ??? i asked you that earlier and you told me not to because it would be 2 much shock for them ..... ??? ... ???


----------



## Brouli (May 1, 2007)

damm im stupid then  do it as soon as you can  put in one gallon pot man sory for that but somehow i thout that you talkin about the other one   do it man  just give them some superthrive for stress.



and i just make my 1000 post


----------



## BSki8950 (May 1, 2007)

yea i cant find superthrive anywhere ... i will keep looking though


----------



## trichnut (May 1, 2007)

from what im reading here your plant is getting nute lockout.  this will happen if you give them small waterings with nutes.  they need to be flushed every so often.  typicaly you want 10% run off and about once a week you want about 30%-50% runoff to make sure those salt deposits get rinsed off the roots. at this stage you may want to make a trip to the hydro store and get a rinsing solution.


----------



## BSki8950 (May 1, 2007)

i only fed them nutes once .. it was 2 big of a dossage. so they got nute burn . i havent fed them anything else ...


----------



## BSki8950 (May 1, 2007)

I also had a question . Could i put 2 lowryders in a 5 gallon bucket ???


----------



## BSki8950 (May 1, 2007)

o yea and i really think its just nute burn im dealing with


----------



## trichnut (May 1, 2007)

they will overgrow one another, keep them in seperate buckets.  try just giving them a good watering where you get mostly run off.


----------



## BSki8950 (May 1, 2007)

ok thanks alot thrichnut


----------

